# Food/water bowl preferences



## Sandy's Dad (Aug 20, 2011)

I know this section is generally about what goes IN the bowl, but I wanted to ask what people's preferences are for bowls.

We have always used metal bowls. We got them at petsmart and I'm assuming like 90% of everything else they were made in china. I started wondering, since there is water in one of the bowls pretty much 24/7, if leaching is a concern? I'm thinking something like a ceramic bowl made in the USA would be safer. Or even something made for people, like a small corningware dish.

Just wondering if anyone else had these concerns or had a bowl preference.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have so many stainless steel water dishes still from years ago, when nobody checked where they were made and I still use them and yes, I have no clue where they were made. 
Now, when I buy something I usually look at the labels/stickers especially for the dogs. In fact, I returned a bowl I bought from Martha Stewart Pets, it is one of those slow feeder bowls. I did not see the "Made in...." label when I bought it, could not find it and I thought: 'Martha Stewart, must be safe'. Yeah right! I came home, looked at the packaging closely and it said: Made in China. Made out of Melamine and Silicon. 

You can imagine how stupid I felt. I returned it to petsmart and I won't buy any kind of Martha Stewart products ever again.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

Like you, I am leery of items purchased in a pet store. I used stoneware bowls for my dogs. Glazed stoneware bowls keep water cooler.

Also keep in mind that elevated pet bowls contribute to gastric dilatation volvulus (bloat) in dogs.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

We have had nothing but stainless steel.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Stainless steel here too. I was lucky enough to find ones made in the USA at a local feed and farm supply store.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Inside water bowl is ceramic, outside water bowls are stainless. Food bowl is stainless.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love Moda bowls, and everyone has their own color in a few different sizes: Amazon.com: ModaPet Cat/Dog Bowl, Small: Pet Supplies

We mainly use stainless steel pails for water, except in the lving room/dining room where they have pretty ones: http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodShow/vid/473525


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

My guys have stainless water buckets outside all day, but when they come in at night, they drain the water in the ceramic bowl. Makes me wonder if stainless maybe gives the water a metallic taste or something, or maybe it is just the fact that the ceramic bowl keeps the water colder. Feed bowls are all stainless as they can be sterilized if need be.


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

I ordered US made stainless steel off of amazon


----------



## Sandy's Dad (Aug 20, 2011)

I took a look at Petsmart and Petco... everything there was made in China. I even went to target at looked at corningware casserole dishes... also made in China (although probably would be fine because it's made for people, one would hope). However, I noticed one of our Pyrex mixing bowls fit perfectly in the bowl holder for our stainless steel bowls (not raised, just a ground level holder). Checked them out and they are made in USA! I bought a new set of mixing bowls with lids and now the old ones are dog bowls. Perfect!


----------



## luisawhite (Feb 3, 2014)

Sandy's Dad said:


> Just wondering if anyone else had these concerns or had a bowl preference.


Hey Sandy, I use a Road Refresher both in-house and whilst driving. It works out just great and my Molly absolutely loves it + it's plastic. The issue is that she likes to push the bowl around the room quite a lot, but with this special pet bowl she can't spill any water whilst pushing the bowl around. So I think it's a win-win situation. And of course it doesn't spill over when you drive your car as well, which is just fantastic. 

I bough my pet bowl from Travall. I think there is a US version of site as well.
Hope that helps


----------

